# اريد بحت ضرورى عن hot working and heat treatment of large scale steel forgings



## مهندس1979 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من فضلكم اريد المساعدة فى موضوع 
hot working and heat treatment of large scale steel forgings
واطلب من لديه المعلومة حول هدا الموضوع ان يساعدنى بها وزاد الله لكم ميزان حسناتكم 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسة بنت ابوها (19 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف شكلنا احنا الطلبه مظلومين واايد بهالمنتدى 
الله يعين بس

مع ان المفروض الاساتذه الافاضل اللي بهالملتقى الطيب يوقفون معانا قلبا وغالبا 
حتى نكمل المشوار ويكونوا هم القدوة لنا


----------



## سليمان1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم إن شاء الله تجد فى هذا الكتاب ما تريد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R2GDYIRI


----------



## مهندس1979 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ سليمان وزاد الله ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله وياريت تشرح لى الاحداتيات والخطوات التى ممكن اعملها فى هدا البحت
مشكورررررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااا


----------

